# Baltimore



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

May the people of Baltimore find peace to a very disturbing situation. eace:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It's just crazy to see people act that way


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

for sure. Today has been a complete reversal from yesterday. I hope they remain peaceful if charges aren't laid.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go Baltimore , keep it up.:whoo:


----------



## CherryO (Apr 6, 2015)

whimsy said:


> It's just crazy to see people act that way


It is crazy, but I think some of it is caused from fear as well as anger. Its scary to be killed just because of the color of your skin. Especially by the people who are supposed to protect all.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you for keeping the city in your thoughts! Daisy was very concerned.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

aahhhh poor girl.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

CherryO said:


> It is crazy, but I think some of it is caused from fear as well as anger. Its scary to be killed just because of the color of your skin. Especially by the people who are supposed to protect all.


No excuse for looting and setting things on fire...that does not sound like a person who is scared...in my opinion.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

whimsy said:


> No excuse for looting and setting things on fire...that does not sound like a person who is scared...in my opinion.


I agree. I live in Baltimore and there's no excuse for anyone to let the rest of the city pay for someone else's sins. Sorry  On that note, that is all I'm going to say about that.  Love begets love.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good to see the cause is spreading, now in Philly.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

koodos to the Justice Dept . for laying charges. Hopefully this will lead to improved justice for all. eace:


----------



## CherryO (Apr 6, 2015)

whimsy said:


> No excuse for looting and setting things on fire...that does not sound like a person who is scared...in my opinion.


Fear and anger can cause all kinds of reactions, that depends on the person. What is the alternative? Not saying I agree with their actions, but being peaceful hasn't gotten many anywhere.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

CherryO said:


> Fear and anger can cause all kinds of reactions, that depends on the person. What is the alternative? Not saying I agree with their actions, but being peaceful hasn't gotten many anywhere.


He said it himself:


----------



## CherryO (Apr 6, 2015)

He was a peaceful man....and was murdered.


----------



## CherryO (Apr 6, 2015)

davetgabby said:


> koodos to the Justice Dept . for laying charges. Hopefully this will lead to improved justice for all.


Here's hoping!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

CherryO said:


> He was a peaceful man....and was murdered.


I'd rather die being looked up to as a peaceful man, someone who promoted peace, than cause hurt and inflict violence to innocent people. We were ALL given the power of choice. A lot of people have died for peace: Jesus, Ghandi, MLK. I'd rather be in that category. They're all being remembered for the GOOD that they've done. There's the difference. eace:

Please stop, listen to what you're saying and have some respect...just stop. A lot of people in Baltimore are still hurting and are being affected from everything that happened including myself and my family. The whole city has suffered losses, injuries, damage, even some of our freedom. People can't take their dogs out for a walk or potty past 10 pm or before 5 am! Even they're being affected!

I didn't want to respond any further but I had to. Now I'm really done. :yield:


----------



## CherryO (Apr 6, 2015)

DaisyMommy said:


> CherryO said:
> 
> 
> > He was a peaceful man....and was murdered.
> ...


Since you're waving the white flag I'll withhold the semi rude response I started to say since you are telling me to have some respect as if I have been disrespectful. Inflicting violence on the innocent is something the police are doing. My family has also been affected by this, but some of those things you named we were suffering with long before these recent injustices were made public. I'm just glad this is all finally being brought to the light so maybe we ALL can be treated equally.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It is tragic what happened but I do not understand rioting. I do understand protesting but not rioting....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes, it can bring out the best or the worst.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> It is tragic what happened but I do not understand rioting. I do understand protesting but not rioting....


I wonder if our lack of understanding has anything to do with the fact that we don't live as a black person in the inner city of Baltimore and can't afford $2000 doggies. I don't understand white folks rioting in Lexington, Kentucky last month because the University of Kentucky lost a college basketball game http://content.usatoday.com/communi...-violence-fires-louisville-win/1#.VUWAnZMe3ZU, but then again I'm just a little doggie with a Cuban heritage who doesn't live in Kentucky. I just love all peoples, whatever their faults or imperfections might be.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I wonder if our lack of understanding has anything to do with the fact that we don't live as a black person in the inner city of Baltimore and can't afford $2000 doggies. I don't understand white folks rioting in Lexington, Kentucky last month because the University of Kentucky lost a college basketball game http://content.usatoday.com/communi...-violence-fires-louisville-win/1#.VUWAnZMe3ZU, but then again I'm just a little doggie with a Cuban heritage who doesn't live in Kentucky. I just love all peoples, whatever their faults or imperfections might be.
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Aww! Thanks for loving all of us in spite of ourselves, little Ricky! Keep spreading that Havalove! :hug: Daisy sends her "besos" to you!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, as I said I don't understand rioting white or black.


----------

